# Pressure Roller Graco



## USER4239 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi, I paint in CA and can be very windy. Any user reviews on the Graco Pressure Roller? I have the Graco ultra 305. The PR would be great when its windy.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

USER4239 said:


> The PR would be great when its windy.


:whistling2: yeah, the Puerto Rican would be great, huh?:jester:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Parade of Roses


----------

